# Show me 1 example of a driver getting in trouble for taking a minor or no booster seat



## HyundaiBigDog (Dec 15, 2018)

First, let be clear, make your own decisions, I'm not suggesting you take these pax.

That said, out of all the videos I've watched where the driver and pax are fighting or the driver is accused of sexual assault, none of them involve minors. The only exception to that is videos of angry pax getting rejected for being a minor or not having a booster seat.

Also, if a minor makes a false claim of sexual assault, they're more likely to fold under questioning than an adult.

Show me an example of an uber driver, getting a ticket or having an insurance claim denied because the pax didn't have a booster seat. Show me an example where a minor accused a uber driver of sexual assault. I'm sure it's happened, but it's so rare, I've never heard of it.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> First, let be clear, make your own decisions, I'm not suggesting you take these pax.
> 
> That said, out of all the videos I've watched where the driver and pax are fighting or the driver is accused of sexual assault, none of them involve minors. The only exception to that is videos of angry pax getting rejected for being a minor or not having a booster seat.
> 
> ...


Why?

Is the fact that you know better, not enough?


----------



## HyundaiBigDog (Dec 15, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> Why?
> 
> Is the fact that you know better, not enough?


Drivers shouldn't be lied and told it's a common thing to get in trouble for this. You seem mad, maybe we should keep that a secret.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Uhhh, the dude in Las Vegas that got beat up by 2 minors.


----------



## HyundaiBigDog (Dec 15, 2018)

Irishjohn831 said:


> Uhhh, the dude in Las Vegas that got beat up by 2 minors.


You're just reinforcing my point. Yes, those 2 kids were dirtbags, but the reason they got violent is because the driver refused to take them.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> You're just reinforcing my point. Yes, those 2 kids were dirtbags, but the reason they got violent is because the driver refused to take them.


He sure had trouble, shoulda never let them in car.


----------



## HyundaiBigDog (Dec 15, 2018)

Irishjohn831 said:


> He sure had trouble, shoulda never let them in car.


"Passengers attack Las Vegas Uber driver. Punched in the face by two underage riders after cancelling their ride and refusing to offer service against company terms."


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Taking them is short-sighted and accepting a ton of potential liability. You do you.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Lol...

World full o stupid...


----------



## HyundaiBigDog (Dec 15, 2018)

911 Guy said:


> Taking them is short-sighted and accepting a ton of potential liability. You do you.


Your statement has near zero credibility until you can produce 1 example of that "ton of potential liability". Look at all the cases where uber trips went bad and you'll see what I'm saying.


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

Well.. I’ve never seen any proof that picking up a camouflaged, face painted man with a loaded rifle and carrying a case of ammo turned out bad. But personally I wouldn’t do it.


----------



## 03qsz06 (Aug 3, 2017)

https://www.thedenverchannel.com/ne...kidnapping-kissing-15-year-old-girl-in-golden


----------



## HyundaiBigDog (Dec 15, 2018)

03qsz06 said:


> https://www.thedenverchannel.com/ne...kidnapping-kissing-15-year-old-girl-in-golden


You get credit for finding an example. But even in this one, there was lots of evidence that the driver kidnapped the girl. I'm mainly looking for examples where it's the drivers word against the minors word. In other words, an example where a driver might have been falsely accused by a minor.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

*Show me 1 example of a driver getting in trouble for taking a minor or no booster seat

Mom charged with murder after baby not in car seat dies in ...*
https://www.usatoday.com/.../05/05/no-car-seat-murder-charge/311988001


  





May 06, 2017 · RIVERSIDE, Calif. - A California woman has been charged with murder for not putting her daughter in a car seat before a fatal car crash on a winding mountain road a year &#8230;


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> Drivers shouldn't be lied and told it's a common thing to get in trouble for this. You seem mad, maybe we should keep that a secret.


Stating the obvious makes one look mad?

Tim foil hat a bit on the snug side?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> First, let be clear, make your own decisions, I'm not suggesting you take these pax.
> 
> That said, out of all the videos I've watched where the driver and pax are fighting or the driver is accused of sexual assault, none of them involve minors. The only exception to that is videos of angry pax getting rejected for being a minor or not having a booster seat.
> 
> ...


How about the fact that you're following the terms of service you agreed to and the law in most states? Does that count for something?

Just because you didn't hear about it on the news or in general doesn't make it ok to break the law and open yourself for liabilities.

Sometimes you don't need certain things to happen to you to understand the consequences. Like....what would happen if I drive my car off a cliff, or light a cigarette and put it in my fuel tank....you get the idea. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> Your statement has near zero credibility until you can produce 1 example of that "ton of potential liability". Look at all the cases where uber trips went bad and you'll see what I'm saying.


Ok. Take all the unaccompanied minors you like. Roll the dice. Bet you don't even have a dash cam to dispute false charges. GL2U.


----------



## HyundaiBigDog (Dec 15, 2018)

Again, I completely respect if decide not to take minors or kids without car seats. The problem here is, I think it's a borderline lie to say you're more likely to get in trouble with these types of pax VS regular pax. And I base that on all the news stories and reports of uber rides gone bad. On top of that, it DOES seem more likely to get into a fight with pax when you reject them for these reasons. 

There are people on this forum who only want to believe what they're told and not face reality.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> Again, I completely respect if decide not to take minors of kids without car seats. The problem here is, I think it's a borderline lie to say you're more likely to get in trouble with these types of pax VS regular pax. And I base that on all the news stories and reports of uber rides gone bad. On top of that, it DOES seem more likely to get into a fight with pax when you reject them for these reasons.
> 
> There are people on this forum who only want to believe what they're told and not face reality.


So, the million dollar question is, according to you, what should we do? Accept those rides, or reject them? Would you personally take those rides?

We need answers.


----------



## HyundaiBigDog (Dec 15, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> So, the million dollar question is, according to you, what should we do? Accept those rides, or reject them? Would you personally take those rides?
> 
> We need answers.


I'm not going to admit to breaking the law on a public forum, just like I wouldn't admit to driving above the speed limit. If you don't feel comfortable taking these pax, don't. And I'm definitely not telling anyone here what to do.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> I'm not going to admit to breaking the law on a public forum, just like I wouldn't admit to driving above the speed limit. If you don't feel comfortable taking these pax, don't.


So, what was the whole purpose of this thread? To advocate for breaking of laws and criticizing us for advising others not to?


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> So, what was the whole purpose of this thread? To advocate for breaking of laws and criticizing us for advising others not to?


This pretty much domes it up. If it's against the law, it's generally advisable not to do it. It's Uber policy to comply with local driving laws. I've had people complain I wouldn't cram five of them into my x. I don't care about proof of others gettting caught. I'm not doing it and I'm not going to be the one that does.

It's like saying "The police don't care about one occupant vehicles driving in the HOV lane during rush hour" until suddenly they do. What are you going to say when pulled over? "Oh other drivers do this all the time and never got a ticket!" Cop will say, "That's nice. Press down on the pen hard when you sign the ticket. There are three copies."


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

What about the female driver in Canada who had pooled unaccompanied minor and adult male and minor ended up assaulted by adult male. Female Uber driver to blame for picking up unaccompanied minor. So yes, things can go very bad if you chose to gamble with unaccompanied children just to make 3 or 4 dollars.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

ratethis said:


> Well.. I've never seen any proof that picking up a camouflaged, face painted man with a loaded rifle and carrying a case of ammo turned out bad. But personally I wouldn't do it.


Fact: A person who has a felony record cannot legally possess a gun.
Fact: A person who open carries a rifle gets a lot of police scrutiny.
Put two and two together and do you know what that means?
It means the chances of a guy open carrying a rifle being a convicted criminal is extremely unlikely. Criminals carry concealed weapons because open carrying a rifle means they are extremely likely to get stopped and ID checked and sent directly back to prison.
Fact: Most violent crimes are committed by repeat offenders.
Thus, you are most likely NOT threatened by a guy open carrying a rifle.
For similar reasons, a person open carrying a rifle is unlikely to be intoxicated, since generally state laws forbid carrying of firearms while intoxicated.

My guess is that the typical person open carrying a rifle is far less likely to be a threat to you than the average passenger. Probably he is either a hunter or an open carry activist. Both are generally harmless.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> First, let be clear, make your own decisions, I'm not suggesting you take these pax.
> 
> That said, out of all the videos I've watched where the driver and pax are fighting or the driver is accused of sexual assault, none of them involve minors. The only exception to that is videos of angry pax getting rejected for being a minor or not having a booster seat.
> 
> ...


It only takes that one in a million to change your life. You pick up pax that's obviously underage "14" , you wreck pax dies. Mother says pax should've been in school, Uber driver picked pax up from school during hours. Kids are will be kids but your the adult. What's to stop you from facing man slaughter /child endangerment/kidnapping charges, you take your pick. This doesn't require precedence rideshare is still fairly new and laws and insurance policies on things are still in a grey area. If I was your pax and had you stop at the bank, and I rob the bank. Would you drive me back home? Never happened on the forum what's the harm?


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

I normally side on the wisdom of D W I. You can get away with it a hundred times, the one time you get caught wasn’t worth the times you got away with it.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

BigBadJohn said:


> What about the female driver in Canada who had pooled unaccompanied minor and adult male and minor ended up assaulted by adult male. Female Uber driver to blame for picking up unaccompanied minor. So yes, things can go very bad if you chose to gamble with unaccompanied children just to make 3 or 4 dollars.


Excellent point. And a business man is in business to make a profit.

I've often wondered how anyone can justify making a minimum fare, and at the same time adding the expense of these rides, when you can just cancel them and make more with zero expense. Plus you are in zero danger of deactivation when you cancel.

Makes zero sense.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

You'd probably need to search the database of your local citations. Mos tof the time this wouldn't make the news.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

BigBadJohn said:


> What about the female driver in Canada who had pooled unaccompanied minor and adult male and minor ended up assaulted by adult male. Female Uber driver to blame for picking up unaccompanied minor. So yes, things can go very bad if you chose to gamble with unaccompanied children just to make 3 or 4 dollars.


BigBadJohn , U got a link for this bizarre story???

No corroboration, No truth.
.....Just more "Driver noise"


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

ECOMCON said:


> BigBadJohn , U got a link for this bizarre story???
> 
> No corroboration, No truth.
> .....Just more "Driver noise"


A link for this one would be nice.


----------



## AnotherUberGuy (Oct 26, 2018)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> Your statement has near zero credibility until you can produce 1 example of that "ton of potential liability". Look at all the cases where uber trips went bad and you'll see what I'm saying.


You've obviously already made up your mind, so I'm not sure what is your point in resuscitating this tired old topic yet again.

Some 17 year old girl gets in the car and feels like she needs to F with me for whatever reason. I am an old guy. She says I touched her. So it's her word against an old guy picking up minors knowing that it's against Uber's TOS. Who does the world believe? Creepy old guy or sweet and sympathetic 17 year old girl? A nationwide media storm ensues. I am screwed for the rest of my life.

Now, does this scenario ever actually happen? Maybe or maybe not. Do I want to find out? No. If you are comfortable with this risk, then take all the minors you want and uber on.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

ECOMCON said:


> BigBadJohn , U got a link for this bizarre story???
> 
> No corroboration, No truth.
> .....Just more "Driver noise"


I could do your homework for you but you seem capable to do a search on your own. Here, I'll give you a hint. Member user name IR12 posted her ordeal with unaccompanied minor on Nov 22 2018.


----------



## HyundaiBigDog (Dec 15, 2018)

I'm sorry for making this thread. Please, never pick up minors or kids without booster seats.


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

I have a dashcam and I've picked up minors (15-17) who I really thought were adults (from airports, hotels, and places like that, not schools or home) and realized they were younger. No big deal just end the ride as normal and not going to create drama.

Car seats for me are a bigger risk. If the potential is there for no insurance to cover me based on my negligence or failure to comply with state laws, then the rider could come after me personally for damages. I've worked hard for what I have, and continue to do so (by Uber driving) so even if it's a good fare I'm not going to risk it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> First, let be clear, make your own decisions, I'm not suggesting you take these pax.
> 
> That said, out of all the videos I've watched where the driver and pax are fighting or the driver is accused of sexual assault, none of them involve minors. The only exception to that is videos of angry pax getting rejected for being a minor or not having a booster seat.
> 
> ...





SEAL Team 5 said:


> *Show me 1 example of a driver getting in trouble for taking a minor or no booster seat
> 
> Mom charged with murder after baby not in car seat dies in ...*
> https://www.usatoday.com/.../05/05/no-car-seat-murder-charge/311988001
> ...


They get the tag " BABY KILLER " in prison.

Now take just a moment to Imagine what THATS like . . . .

. . . . . BABY KILLER . . .

Jeffry Dahmer Wasnt a BABY KILLER.
Took 3 years before his Neighbors evicted him from life.

Some things just arent Tolerated in prison.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Wow, the OP is clearly trolling here.

I know that stupid thing called The Law must not apply to the OP. Use the little Googles and watch the many news stations running stories on sting operations where they order a ride, bring in a small baby or child then before the driver takes off, they stop the ride and proceed to tell the driver that they were about to break the law...and the drivers always appear to be dumbfounded.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Humming " Let the Midnight Special shine A light down on me "- C.C.R./Midnight Special

" The Next thing you know, Boy , Oh ! You're Prison Bound."


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> Again, I completely respect if decide not to take minors or kids without car seats. The problem here is, I think it's a borderline lie to say you're more likely to get in trouble with these types of pax VS regular pax.


But how is that a lie. Here, lets try this. If I were to ask you, and you have only two options A, or B, what would your answer be?



> Doing which of the following is more likely to get a driver in trouble both with uber and the law, A, or B?
> 
> A. Taking a single adult passenger with no legal restrictions.
> B. Taking a child without the legally required restraint system such as a child seat, or booster seat.
> ...


Take your time. No hurry.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

BigBadJohn said:


> I could do your homework for you but you seem capable to do a search on your own. Here, I'll give you a hint. Member user name IR12 posted her ordeal with unaccompanied minor on Nov 22 2018.


No Link No report No article 
Sorry...
.....No Truth

Subsequently: fake BigBadJohn news. Not your first Time, is it!!


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

I’ve thought about this for a long time. 

Next time I turn down a rider for not having a car seat for their child.......

I’m sitting and waiting for another driver to show up and let the little tyke in. 

I got 911 on my phone. Reporting the plate number and car description to PD. 

Next call to local press. 

I’ll then have a link for ya’ll.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> I've thought about this for a long time.
> 
> Next time I turn down a rider for not having a car seat for their child.......
> 
> ...


I'll be sitting behind the pickup location with my camera running at highest resolution, and ready to do my part as a responsible citizen and share that footage with law enforcement. It's the right thing to do.

If that catches on you can bet uber will start piggy backing an immediate ride on the tale end of you reporting this to pull you out of the area right away.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> I've thought about this for a long time.
> 
> Next time I turn down a rider for not having a car seat for their child.......
> 
> ...


BigRedDriver 
You belong in Nebraska


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

ECOMCON said:


> BigRedDriver
> You belong in Nebraska


Where we respect the safety of our children.

Indeed I do.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> Where we respect the safety of our children.
> 
> Indeed I do.


Nonsense.
More like a state of rats 
stabbing the fellow
Working Poor in the back

Sad


----------



## HyundaiBigDog (Dec 15, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> I've thought about this for a long time.
> 
> Next time I turn down a rider for not having a car seat for their child.......
> 
> ...


lol, desperate much? Cops aren't idiots, they understand that the uber driver is not the father and if anyone gets a ticket, it will probably be the adult pax.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

ECOMCON said:


> Nonsense.
> More like a state of rats
> stabbing the fellow
> Working Poor in the back
> ...


I'll rat out anyone who puts a buck ahead of a child's well being.

This seems to upset you.

Care to explain why?



HyundaiBigDog said:


> lol, desperate much? Cops aren't idiots, they understand that the uber driver is not the father and if anyone gets a ticket, it will probably be the adult pax.


Wrong. The driver gets the ticket.

He's the one driving.


----------



## Gulfstream Echo Niner (Dec 24, 2018)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> lol, desperate much? Cops aren't idiots, they understand that the uber driver is not the father and if anyone gets a ticket, it will probably be the adult pax.


If U Plan to continue to make scene and share logical conclusions
I'll have to ask u to leave this thread.

the deteriorated Nebraska thread where up is down


----------



## HyundaiBigDog (Dec 15, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> I'll rat out anyone who puts a buck ahead of a child's well being.
> 
> This seems to upset you.
> 
> ...


Highly unlikely. You and bunch of other idiots on this forum are telling me how you want it to go, not how it really goes 90% of the time. Just a month ago, I was pulled over for running a red light. I had a pax in the back who wasn't wearing a seatbelt (I was). Did I get a ticket for a seatbelt violation? Nope. I'm just super lucky right?


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

When I asked my attorney about unaccompanied minors, and children without carseats, he told me that regardless of what the company says, I should simply refuse to accommodate those pax. He used two words to explain his reasoning: Unlimited Liability.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> Highly unlikely. You and bunch of other idiots on this forum are telling me how you want it to go, not how it really goes 90% of the time. Just a month ago, I was pulled over for running a red light. I had a pax in the back who wasn't wearing a seatbelt (I was). Did I get a ticket for a seatbelt violation? Nope. I'm just super lucky right?


You failed to say if the passenger got a ticket.

Of course now that I asked the question you will say he did, right.

Poppycock!


----------



## Gulfstream Echo Niner (Dec 24, 2018)

Cary Grant said:


> When I asked my attorney about unaccompanied minors, and children without carseats, he told me that regardless of what the company says, I should simply refuse to accommodate those pax. He used two words to explain his reasoning: Unlimited Liability.


an Uber Driver with "an attorney" .
like a homeless guy with a Stock Broker


----------



## jcarrolld (Aug 25, 2016)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> First, let be clear, make your own decisions, I'm not suggesting you take these pax.
> 
> That said, out of all the videos I've watched where the driver and pax are fighting or the driver is accused of sexual assault, none of them involve minors. The only exception to that is videos of angry pax getting rejected for being a minor or not having a booster seat.
> 
> ...


I don't do it precisely for this reason. I don't want to be one of the examples somebody posts on here for why you shouldn't do this.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Gulfstream Echo Niner said:


> an Uber Driver with "an attorney" .
> like a homeless guy with a Stock Broker


Anyone defending allowing an infant in their car without a proper safety seat would not understand that some of use actually have such abilities.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

Gulfstream Echo Niner said:


> an Uber Driver with "an attorney" .
> like a homeless guy with a Stock Broker


I work with attorneys every single day. My full-time career requires me to interact with them, and at times, employ them. In fact, I can turn around and talk to one of several through my office door when I'm at work. I refer a lot of business to them.

Many of them owe me, so when I call one and have a laundry list of questions about rideshare, I get my questions answered by a veteran litigator who knows the law, and knows how to manage risk.

My girlfriend is an attorney. Specializes in criminal defense (read: murder, agg assault, and other level 1 felonies). You might have seen her on Fox News a few years ago sparring with Bill O'Reilly and making him look stupid.


----------



## Gulfstream Echo Niner (Dec 24, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> Anyone defending allowing an infant in their car without a proper safety seat would not understand that some of use actually have such abilities.


A. Anyone defending allowing an infant in their car
B. without a proper safety seats
C. would not understand 
D. that some of use actually have such abilities

WTF???Nebraska double-talk ?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Gulfstream Echo Niner said:


> A. Anyone defending allowing an infant in their car
> B. without a proper safety seats
> C. would not understand
> D. that some of use actually have such abilities
> ...


ESL?


----------



## Gulfstream Echo Niner (Dec 24, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> ESL?


the composer


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Gulfstream Echo Niner said:


> A. Anyone defending allowing an infant in their car
> B. without a proper safety seats
> C. would not understand
> D. that some of use actually have such abilities
> ...


New fangled Haiku?


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> Highly unlikely. You and bunch of other idiots on this forum are telling me how you want it to go, not how it really goes 90% of the time. Just a month ago, I was pulled over for running a red light. I had a pax in the back who wasn't wearing a seatbelt (I was). Did I get a ticket for a seatbelt violation? Nope. I'm just super lucky right?


*You want to know how it really goes.......Uber pays out a lot of money to keep people from talking.....*


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> First, let be clear, make your own decisions, I'm not suggesting you take these pax.
> 
> That said, out of all the videos I've watched where the driver and pax are fighting or the driver is accused of sexual assault, none of them involve minors. The only exception to that is videos of angry pax getting rejected for being a minor or not having a booster seat.
> 
> ...


So let me get this straight. The Uber TSO is meaningless and we can pick and choose what we want to adhere to? I have lived around the world and this is why the third world tends to stay the third world....the rules only pertain to others mentality. More importantly though is I everyone should ask that if they pick up a minor and are in any sort of accident, do you think Uber will have your back? Far from it. Uber has likely put the minor restriction in place due to legal/insurance reasons. The minute a driver gets into any sort of altercation or accident with a minor the DRIVER is no longer covered via Uber insurance nor will be helped by Uber as they want no liability.

The bottom line is that if you take a minor you are breaking the TOS contract with Uber and this will exonerate them of all responsibility. Uber is there to take money hence the reason so many pings are to high schools. Uber can care less about you the driver nor care less about providing passengers to you that are well under age in many cases. There are ways they could control this but it is all about money to them and all of the risk is transferred to the driver while Uber can only gain from you taking minors.

I presume you work for Uber since your logic and general disregard for rules/law/ethics/respect mirrors that of Uber in general.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

nouberipo said:


> So let me get this straight. The Uber TSO is meaningless and we can pick and choose what we want to adhere to? I have lived around the world and this is why the third world tends to stay the third world....the rules only pertain to others mentality. More importantly though is I everyone should ask that if they pick up a minor and are in any sort of accident, do you think Uber will have your back? Far from it. Uber has likely put the minor restriction in place due to legal/insurance reasons. The minute a driver gets into any sort of altercation or accident with a minor the DRIVER is no longer covered via Uber insurance nor will be helped by Uber as they want no liability.
> 
> The bottom line is that if you take a minor you are breaking the TOS contract with Uber and this will exonerate them of all responsibility. Uber is there to take money hence the reason so many pings are to high schools. Uber can care less about you the driver nor care less about providing passengers to you that are well under age in many cases. There are ways they could control this but it is all about money to them and all of the risk is transferred to the driver while Uber can only gain from you taking minors.
> 
> I presume you work for Uber since your logic and general disregard for rules/law/ethics/respect mirrors that of Uber in general.


I would think a lawyer could get enough "evidence" to show that uber does not enforce the minor TOS there by .....uber will pay


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

SatMan said:


> I would think a lawyer could get enough "evidence" to show that uber does not enforce the minor TOS there by .....uber will pay


Hiring a lawyer over a $5 fare?

OK.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> Hiring a lawyer over a $5 fare?
> 
> OK.


No worries,
the uber working poor Never get past the law office receptionist
or in most cases,
Building security.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

https://www.miamiherald.com/news/nation-world/national/article174528876.html

It's a complex story, the boyfriend wrecked a car a few hours later and killed the girl but one can argue that if she was denied a ride she might be alive today. Also the Florida driver didnt speak any English if I recall

I believe the lawsuit against lyft was dismissed recently.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> https://www.miamiherald.com/news/nation-world/national/article174528876.html
> 
> It's a complex story, the boyfriend wrecked a car a few hours later and killed the girl but one can argue that if she was denied a ride she might be alive today. Also the Florida driver didnt speak any English if I recall
> 
> I believe the lawsuit against lyft was dismissed recently.


Tragic. And the driver did this to make a few lousy bucks.

Hope he sleeps well at night.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

BigRedDriver said:


> Tragic. And the driver did this to make a few lousy bucks.
> 
> Hope he sleeps well at night.


For me it's a case by case basis

To be honest at that hour if she told me she needed a ride home I would of done it then leaving her stranded.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> For me it's a case by case basis
> 
> To be honest at that hour if she told me she needed a ride home I would of done it then leaving her stranded.


Nope, I call the police and tell them that a 13 year old is wondering the streets and needs assistance. Then I wait until they arrive, contacting Driver Support while waiting to get my cancellation fee.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

BigRedDriver said:


> Nope, I call the police and tell them that a 13 year old is wondering the streets and needs assistance. Then I wait until they arrive, contacting Driver Support while waiting to get my cancellation fee.


I'm not gonna waste cops time for something like this maybe request a service aid but they dont work at those hours


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> Tragic. And the driver did this to make a few lousy bucks.
> 
> Hope he sleeps well at night.


In order to "lose sleep"
the subject needs to posses 
Empathy


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> I'm not gonna waste cops time for something like this maybe request a service aid but they dont work at those hours


I assure you, had the driver refused, and mentioned the cops?

She would have been back in the house pretending to be asleep.

And alive.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Yeah, it's an individual decision. We are INDEPENDANT contractors, do whatever you want.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

I understand what the OP is trying to convey. Is risking confrontation with minors (who have the law on their side if there's physical confrontation) worth the alternative which is them filing a false claim against you? I can see both sides of the coin. 

Here's one thing I haven't seen asked, if Uber/Lyft is so vehemently against this, why not use the solution that Uber forces upon its drivers from time to time? "Uber/Lyft is requiring a selfie from the pax to allow me to drive you to your destination". Then again, the greed of Uber/Lyft probably won't allow for such a policy.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

BigRedDriver said:


> I assure you, had the driver refused, and mentioned the cops?
> 
> She would have been back in the house pretending to be asleep.
> 
> And alive.


She most likely would of just ordered another lyft, are you going to knock on a strangers door in south Florida in a stand your ground state? Lol


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> She most likely would of just ordered another lyft, are you going to knock on a strangers door in south Florida in a stand your ground state? Lol


She better hope the lyft gets there before the cops.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> Whether someone looks underage is a judgement call. You can not clam someone is breaking the TOS based on a judgement call situation. If ubers TOS said you must ask every pax for ID to prove their 18 before starting the ride, then yes, taking a minor would be breaking the TOS. Until uber puts that policy in place, it Ubers responsibility to ensure that minors aren't using the platform. Maybe make pax upload an ID during account creation.. oh wait, can't do that, Uber will lose that juicy minor $$.


I fail to see an issue here. You want to claim "judgement call"? If that's how you feel, I'll not argue the point. But it is so incredibly easy to ask for ID, and remove any and all liability.

I know way to many teens that would report the driver for giving these rides and justify it by telling customer service that the driver stated "even though you're only 17 I will take you because it's a family account". Just to get a free ride.

Or, "Hey Driver, for $20 I won't report you for taking an unaccompanied minor"

I have no doubt the above happens.

I don't care to be owned.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> It's also incredibly easy to turn a 5 star trip into a 4 star or lower by asked for ID. If uber cares about not taking minors, they'll make new pax accounts verify age by uploading ID. Simple, easy solution.


Wrong. Again. Uber allows 3rd party to ride on any user account so account holder name/ age verification is meaningless. 
If rider looks underage driver uses common sense. Simple, easy solution.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> I'm wrong cause it will eliminate most minors from using the platform, but not 100%? I guess you shouldn't bother asking for ID, cause some minors have fake ID's, therefore ID's are meaningless.


A fake ID takes the liability away from the driver. Unless the product or service is illegal, which then the provider is advised to educate themselves on how to spot fakes, your intent is what comes to question.

It is one thing to not ask for ID and quite another to be duped by a fake.

How long are you going to keep this up?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> First, let be clear, make your own decisions, I'm not suggesting you take these pax.
> 
> That said, out of all the videos I've watched where the driver and pax are fighting or the driver is accused of sexual assault, none of them involve minors. The only exception to that is videos of angry pax getting rejected for being a minor or not having a booster seat.
> 
> ...


I dont stress about minors because i have a dash cam. No booster seats is more of a satefy concern if I get into an accident. While liability insurance should cover me adequetely but I dont want to risk a young child from getting hurt.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> Highly unlikely. You and bunch of other idiots on this forum are telling me how you want it to go, not how it really goes 90% of the time. Just a month ago, I was pulled over for running a red light. I had a pax in the back who wasn't wearing a seatbelt (I was). Did I get a ticket for a seatbelt violation? Nope. I'm just super lucky right?


These laws vary state to state.

In my state, if you are over 16 and don't have your seat belt on, you get the ticket . The DRIVER gets a ticket for anyone under 16 who is not properly restrained.

No car seats for kids who need them & the driver gets a ticket with a lot of points. If you are in a wreck, you get child endangerment charges. If you are in a wreck (even if it's not your fault) and the unrestrained child dies - you could face vehicular homicide charges.

And you are MORE likely to be charged because you aren't the parent. In cases where the parent is driving & the cold is injured, often charges are less severe out of sympathy - but an uber driver? No sympathy for you .


----------



## Steelersnut (Jan 29, 2018)

ratethis said:


> Well.. I've never seen any proof that picking up a camouflaged, face painted man with a loaded rifle and carrying a case of ammo turned out bad. But personally I wouldn't do it.


I would pick him up! That's how I dress. He can put ammo right next to mine. MAGA!!

Just 1* and move on.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> First, let be clear, make your own decisions, I'm not suggesting you take these pax.
> 
> That said, out of all the videos I've watched where the driver and pax are fighting or the driver is accused of sexual assault, none of them involve minors. The only exception to that is videos of angry pax getting rejected for being a minor or not having a booster seat.
> 
> ...


Are you really that stupid? This must be clickbait.


----------



## Mr Jinx (Jan 20, 2018)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> First, let be clear, make your own decisions, I'm not suggesting you take these pax.
> 
> That said, out of all the videos I've watched where the driver and pax are fighting or the driver is accused of sexual assault, none of them involve minors. The only exception to that is videos of angry pax getting rejected for being a minor or not having a booster seat.
> 
> ...


You open yourself up to trouble for a kid with no booster seat. If you get into a car accident and the kid gets hurt, your insurance might not cover it.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Mr Jinx said:


> You open yourself up to trouble for a kid with no booster seat. If you get into a car accident and the kid gets hurt, your insurance might not cover it.


In Texas, the parent (pax) is responsible for a child seat, which in all honesty is one of the few things Texas gets right. To require a driver to provide seats for every size child is ludicrous. If the parent knows they're traveling with a child, they need to bring their child seat with them. It doesn't make sense for a driver to have 2-3 different seat sizes to accommodate all children at the risk of having a pax with multiple suitcases.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

I've picked up probably two-dozen parents who had a car seat with them (not at home, either). Some have those fancy strollers with the seat that pops out and does double-duty as a car seat, with the rest of that contrapion in the trunk. Some are just carrying a booster in their bags, or in a backpack designed for this purpose.

So some parents are aware. They get it.

Many don't get it, or just don't care. And I shuffle all of those.

To prevent false allegations and false complaints from bad actors, I write up every single cancel for cause.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Cary Grant said:


> I've picked up probably two-dozen parents who had a car seat with them (not at home, either). Some have those fancy strollers with the seat that pops out and does double-duty as a car seat, with the rest of that contrapion in the trunk. Some are just carrying a booster in their bags, or in a backpack designed for this purpose.
> 
> So some parents are aware. They get it.
> 
> ...


With all the cheap pax, looking for free rides, I'll bet there are cases that the pax call customer support and report drivers for taking their children without a proper seat. "Your driver told us we didn't need a car seat, is that right"

"No Sir, we demand car seats for young children"

No charge for ride, driver deactivated.

It's just not worth it.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

I did just find this....



> What if a parent requests a ride with children and I don't have a car seat?
> 
> Please advise the rider to cancel and book an Uber 'CAR SEAT' trip instead as it is illegal to transport children under 1.35m and Uber now has a new product offering especially suited to these needs


----------



## aspacepig (Jul 17, 2017)

Cancelled on a juicy Rematch today. I'm not driving you and your infant child without a seat.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> Hiring a lawyer over a $5 fare?
> 
> OK.


*No dummie, if you are in an accident with a minor in your car and the family sues........The family lawyer investigates......*


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

SatMan said:


> *No dummie, if you are in an accident with a minor in your car and the family sues........The family lawyer investigates......*


All the family lawyer needs to investigate is the TOS.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> All the family lawyer needs to investigate is the TOS.


*That's what I  said?????
When the lawyer finds out uber does not enforce that, uber pays........There would be enough drivers that the lawyer could get many of them to show their support message to uber about under age riders and uber doing nothing about it. Others have videos of cancelling the minor ride and sticking around to show another uber driver picking them up. Do I have to explain more.....  Ubers *
*irresponsibility to do something about it is on them.*


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Please tell me this has not been brought up yet, if it has, sorry.

This is enough reason for me.

https://www.chicagotribune.com/news...r-killed-teen-charged-met-20170531-story.html


----------



## Moonrider (Feb 5, 2018)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> Show me an example of an uber driver, getting a ticket or having an insurance claim denied because the pax didn't have a booster seat. Show me an example where a minor accused a uber driver of sexual assault. I'm sure it's happened, but it's so rare, I've never heard of it.


You should buy a TV and watch news


----------



## cdm813 (Jan 9, 2017)

> BOSTON -- More teens these days are getting where they need to with just a few taps of their phone, thanks to ride share companies, and many parents give them the green light.
> 
> But Boston 25 News reporter Jacqui Heinrich uncovered a little-known policy that could be putting both minors and drivers at risk.
> 
> ...


http://www.fox25boston.com/news/underage-passengers-putting-ride-shares-at-risk-1/659717706


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Ok someone give me 6 examples lol


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> Show me an example of an uber driver, getting a ticket or having an insurance claim denied because the pax didn't have a booster seat.


It's not a ticket, it's very VERY severe criminal charges you can get hit with, life ruining criminal charges. It took me less than 5 minutes to find 3 examples.

As far as unaccompanied minors... That's actually a lot harder to pin down.

https://www.fatherly.com/news/mother-arrested-not-securing-daughters-car-seat-fatal-crash/

mom from Baton Rouge is facing homicide charges after her one-year-old daughter, Seyaira, died in a car crash because her car seat was not properly fastened. Brittany Stephens, the 20-year-old mother of Seyaira, was not driving when the crash occurred but according to police spokesman Sgt. L'Jean McKneely she was still arrested for one count of negligent homicide because she "was the person responsible for the buckling of the car seat."

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation-now/2017/05/05/no-car-seat-murder-charge/311988001/

RIVERSIDE, Calif. - A California woman has been charged with murder for not putting her daughter in a car seat before a fatal car crash on a winding mountain road a year ago.

Kristen Lauer, 23, of Rancho Mirage, Calif., left the baby unrestrained in a two-seater sports car, prosecutors allege in Riverside County court documents.

"Lauer willfully placed Armani Green in a place of danger when she made the decision to ride in a two-seat Porsche on SR-74 without taking any precautions for the safety of the 5-month old," court documents state.

https://thegrio.com/2018/02/28/louisiana-mom-charged-in-babys-auto-death/


----------



## HyundaiBigDog (Dec 15, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> It's not a ticket, it's very VERY severe criminal charges you can get hit with, life ruining criminal charges. It took me less than 5 minutes to find 3 examples.
> 
> As far as unaccompanied minors... That's actually a lot harder to pin down.
> 
> ...


Although these examples don't involve uber drivers getting charged, I'm glad you posted them because seems you're more at risk of getting in trouble from taking kids without car seats, than taking unaccompanied minor (just my opinion).


----------



## mi4johns (Jun 4, 2018)

There's uber/lyft rules & then there's common sense. I pickup & drop-off high school kids all the time - their parents would rather pay someone else to shuttle their brats around so I'm game. Most of them are more well-behaved than the full-grown adults I pickup anyway.

But some unaccompined 10 year-old who jumps in the back can gtfo.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

mi4johns said:


> There's uber/lyft rules & then there's common sense. I pickup & drop-off high school kids all the time - their parents would rather pay someone else to shuttle their brats around so I'm game. Most of them are more well-behaved than the full-grown adults I pickup anyway.
> 
> But some unaccompined 10 year-old who jumps in the back can gtfo.


Do you know where you are dropping them off?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> Although these examples don't involve uber drivers getting charged, I'm glad you posted them because seems you're more at risk of getting in trouble from taking kids without car seats, than taking unaccompanied minor (just my opinion).


Since you seem to be a Floridian...
There's nothing applying to Florida law that says you can't take an unaccompanied minor. However you can get sued/stabbed ect for not taking them.

Your also open to lawsuits for taking children or ironically not taking children.. there was a lawsuit a couple years back where Uber got sued when someone wouldn't take a minor unaccompanied and she died in a car accident when her boyfriend took her while DUI.

Knowing Florida laws as good as I do... your actually LEGALLY required not to age descriminate. Which you can't do while following uber's Company policy.

At the end of the day. (Only talking about Florida here, nowhere else in the country) your fine taking minors alone as long as they are above booster seat age.

The law says nothing specific about it and Uber/lyft won't say jack.

It's not listed in the state law rideshare law which means there isn't anything that applies as an Uber/lyft driver.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Since you seem to be a Floridian...
> There's nothing applying to Florida law that says you can't take an unaccompanied minor. However you can get sued/stabbed ect for not taking them.
> 
> Your also open to lawsuits for taking children or ironically not taking children.. there was a lawsuit a couple years back where Uber got sued when someone wouldn't take a minor unaccompanied and she died in a car accident when her boyfriend took her while DUI.
> ...


Age discrimination does not apply to young people. It only applies to older individuals, I know I think it's stupid too. However that is the law and its enforcement.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Since you seem to be a Floridian...
> There's nothing applying to Florida law that says you can't take an unaccompanied minor. However you can get sued/stabbed ect for not taking them.
> 
> Your also open to lawsuits for taking children or ironically not taking children.. there was a lawsuit a couple years back where Uber got sued when someone wouldn't take a minor unaccompanied and she died in a car accident when her boyfriend took her while DUI.
> ...


So if a minor wanted to go in a strip club, the strip club would have to let them in?


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)

How about "It's my car and I don't wanna"?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Demon said:


> So if a minor wanted to go in a strip club, the strip club would have to let them in?


Nope, a law is specifically in place requiring 21 years of age.

With ridesharing there is no age requirement in the law. (There's one statewide law in Florida effecting their regulation).

It's just a company policy in Florida, it's not against the law to break a company policy.

So just like carrying a gun you can legally carry unaccompanied minors here.

Uber says you can't but.. F Em.

As many laws as Uber breaks I figure legally carrying a gun or underage customers is karma on Uber


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Pax Collector said:


> How about the fact that you're following the terms of service you agreed to


This^^^^^. Next?

I'll just leave this here. Straight from Rohit's mouth


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Nope, a law is specifically in place requiring 21 years of age.
> 
> With ridesharing there is no age requirement in the law. (There's one statewide law in Florida effecting their regulation).
> 
> ...


Let me help that poster out, the strip club was a bad example because it's illegal. If an 19 year old applied for a management job and the company said they believe he is too young and inexperienced it's legal. If a 72 year old applied for the same job it would be illegal to say he is too old. That is how the laws on age discrimination work.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Nope, a law is specifically in place requiring 21 years of age.
> 
> With ridesharing there is no age requirement in the law. (There's one statewide law in Florida effecting their regulation).
> 
> ...


Never heard of such a law. Have a cite?



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Let me help that poster out, the strip club was a bad example because it's illegal. If an 19 year old applied for a management job and the company said they believe he is too young and inexperienced it's legal. If a 72 year old applied for the same job it would be illegal to say he is too old. That is how the laws on age discrimination work.


I could see if the strip club served alcohol, but not all strip clubs serve alcohol.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Demon said:


> Never heard of such a law. Have a cite?
> 
> I could see if the strip club served alcohol, but not all strip clubs serve alcohol.


Lol yeah I assumed the strip club served alcohol.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Demon said:


> Never heard of such a law. Have a cite?
> 
> I could see if the strip club served alcohol, but not all strip clubs serve alcohol.


It's Florida, there's a law against age discrimination... There has to be, it's Florida. Come on...


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Age discrimination does not apply to young people. It only applies to older individuals, I know I think it's stupid too. However that is the law and its enforcement.


What do you consider young people? I started working when I turned 16 and could legally work. This was in Ohio at the time. When I turned 18 I applied for a Visa Credit Card because I was planning on a trip out of state and needed a credit card to book a hotel. The credit card company denied me a credit card citing the reason length of time at current job. I replied back to them that I started at my current job at age of 16 when I could legally work and they were discriminating against me because of my age. There was no way I could be at my job any longer than I was. Within a week I had a credit card over night mailed to my house with an apology letter.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> What do you consider young people? I started working when I turned 16 and could legally work. This was in Ohio at the time. When I turned 18 I applied for a Visa Credit Card because I was planning on a trip out of state and needed a credit card to book a hotel. The credit card company denied me a credit card citing the reason length of time at current job. I replied back to them that I started at my current job at age of 16 when I could legally work and they were discriminating against me because of my age. There was no way I could be at my job any longer than I was. Within a week I had a credit card over night mailed to my house with an apology letter.





FLKeys said:


> What do you consider young people? I started working when I turned 16 and could legally work. This was in Ohio at the time. When I turned 18 I applied for a Visa Credit Card because I was planning on a trip out of state and needed a credit card to book a hotel. The credit card company denied me a credit card citing the reason length of time at current job. I replied back to them that I started at my current job at age of 16 when I could legally work and they were discriminating against me because of my age. There was no way I could be at my job any longer than I was. Within a week I had a credit card over night mailed to my house with an apology letter.


The *Age Discrimination in Employment Act* of 1967 (ADEA) protects certain applicants and *employees* 40 years of *age* and older from *discrimination* on the basis of *age*in hiring, promotion, discharge, compensation, or terms, conditions or privileges of *employment*.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> The *Age Discrimination in Employment Act* of 1967 (ADEA) protects certain applicants and *employees* 40 years of *age* and older from *discrimination* on the basis of *age*in hiring, promotion, discharge, compensation, or terms, conditions or privileges of *employment*.


The two states I lived in both have stricter age discrimination laws with a much wider scope of coverage. I'm guessing Ohio has the most stringent age discrimination laws in the country.

Florida does not specify any set age. In theory you could discriminate against a young person by night hiring them because you think they are too young unless the state has specific age requirements set in place.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I’m pretty sure that if you refused a customer on the basis of being old that there’s a law for that.


I mean...


That’s like a no brainer.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> The two states I lived in both have stricter age discrimination laws with a much wider scope of coverage. I'm guessing Ohio has the most stringent age discrimination laws in the country.
> 
> Florida does not specify any set age. In theory you could discriminate against a young person by night hiring them because you think they are too young unless the state has specific age requirements set in place.


Idk know if Ohio or Florida have tougher laws but an employer can absolutely age discriminate when hiring. Ex. Your a hot shot executive already at 32, a vp of operations job comes available, a company can tell you that they do not feel at your age that you are ready although your the most qualified. Another example can be police which usually have a 21yo age requirement.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I'm pretty sure that if you refused a customer on the basis of being old that there's a law for that.
> 
> I mean...
> 
> That's like a no brainer.


I'm just glad there is no old people in Florida


----------

